# General Category > Creative Area >  Night!

## Suzi

Am shattered, in pain and grumpy so am turning off early tonight and trying to get some sleep earlier!  :):  

Night everyone!

----------


## Stella180

You deserve an early night. Take it easy boss lady. Sleep well.

----------


## Jaquaia

Night lovely. Hope you sleep well and feel better tomorrow  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Night hunni

----------


## Suzi

Morning all, how are you all today?

----------


## Stella180

More importantly, how are you? Did you sleep well? What is the pain level like today?

----------


## Suzi

Erm, sleep wasn't brilliant, woke early and couldn't get back to sleep. Pain levels are better than they've been in the past, but are higher than I'd like tbh. So I'm going to pace, just got a couple of calls to make and need to crack on with the present I'm making for my sister. Once that's done then I can get those posted off!

----------


## Paula

Does the present require sitting quietly in front of the tv?

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:  sending love. X

----------

Suzi (15-12-20)

----------


## Stella180

Sounds like you’ll be needing another early night tonight then.

----------

Suzi (15-12-20)

----------


## Flo

Pacing seems to be the best plan.x

----------

Suzi (15-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

> Does the present require sitting quietly in front of the tv?


Actually it does  :O:

----------


## Paula

Good  :O:

----------

